# Overclockable? And where to start?



## Cyph (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I'm currently looking to get the most out of my computer and im looking at overclocking for the first time, and i'd like to do it on my old computer before i start on my new computer.

<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Abit AX8 Series(VIA K8T890-8237)

> Chipset : VIA K8T890

> Processor : AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (1 x 1024 DDR-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce 6600 LE

> Hard Disk : WDC (250 GB)

> Hard Disk : ST312082 (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D

> CD-Rom Drive : SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148C

> DVD-Rom Drive : PD5114P VXA741T SCSI CdRom Device

> Monitor Type : Sampo Technology 17" MONITOR - 16 inches

> Network Card : Sundance Technology Inc IC Plus IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (May 2007)

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

> Hardware Monitoring : Abit µGuru

>> General Information
SMBus Address : 0x5000
Support : AX8 Series(VIA K8T890-8237)

>> Sensor Information
Sensor : Abit µGuru
Mode
PECI Mode : No

> Voltage CPU : 1.36 V

>> General Information CPU
Voltage : 1.350 V
StartupVID : 1.350 V
MaxVID : 1.400 V
MinVID : 1.100 V

> +3.3V Voltage : 3.32 V

> +5V Voltage : 5.24 V

> DDR : 2.71 V

> : 1.64 V

> : 2.59 V

> DDR VTT : 1.36 V

> AGP : 3.38 V

> : 1.25 V

> Processor Fan : 2880 rpm

> Chassis Fan : 0 rpm

> Power/Aux Fan : 1320 rpm

> AUX1 : 1320 rpm

> AUX2 : 0 rpm

> Processor Temperature : 51 °C

>> General Information
tMax : 49°C
tOffset : 18°C

> Processor Temperature (Core 1) : 206 °C

> Processor Temperature (Core 2) : 206 °C

> Mainboard Temperature : 36 °C

> Power/Aux Temperature : 52 °C

> Video Monitoring : nVidia Driver

> GPU Temperature : 49 °C

> GPU Diode : 49.2 °C

> GPU Fan : 100%

> Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

> Hard Disk Temperature WDC WD2500JB-55REA0 : 35 °C

> Hard Disk Temperature #2 : 32 °C

So, is it possible to overclock this system, and how would i go about it? (Just processer atm)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there is a "sticky" (thread that never moves) at the top of the overclocking forum / in that tread towards the bottom are two articles for overclocking AMD set-ups >>>> you need to start by reading those . then just "looking" into your bios to see the settings they are speaking of / after that you will ready to begin your journey

keep us posted


----------

